# My first ever litter are Christmas babies!



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Rosie brought 8 little pups into the world! I caught this snap in the brief moment she left to grab extra nesting 

Merry Christmas everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations! They look lovely.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's my favourite of the litter so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your litter!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Aww, what a little poppet. What colours are they all then?


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Most of them ended up being long haired recessive yellow/orange, despite black short haired haired mother, sort of disappointed about that, good to know what they both carry though! But I got 3 yellow/white pied like the little guy I posted before, it's gonna be hard to part with them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

